# Corsair H105 + 4690K zu heiß?



## Darki5000 (25. September 2014)

*Corsair H105 + 4690K zu heiß?*

N'abend Loide.

Erstmal zum System, macht die Sache wohl einfacher:
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97 G1 Sniper
CPU: Intel i5 4690K
Ram: 4x4GB Mushkin 991770 - 1333MHz (*)
Kühlung: Corsair Hydro 105 AIO WaKü + Corsair 120SP anstelle der Stocklüfter

Bisher bin ich mit nem alten Zalman CNPS9700 zwar eigentlich immer gut gefahren, aber da jetzt endlich der Wechsel von meinem Phenom X4 965BE zu nem Intel anstand, habe ich mir gedacht:
"Ach, probierste mal ne AIO WaKü aus. Wenn du den Tests glauben darfst, hast du damit dann auch noch ordentlich Platz für OC nach oben "

Tja, Bullshit. OC schön und gut, aber der Rechner macht jetzt bei Stockwerten schon dicht - zumindest was die Temparatur angeht und normal kann das ja nicht sein - daher habe ich mich erst gar nicht da dran getraut 
Ich teste das ganze mit Prime95 Small FTTs, und gucke mir via RealTemp die Temparaturen an. Und was da innert weniger Sekunden erreicht wird, ist echt nicht mehr schön. Angehängt auch nochmal der integrierte Cooldown-Test von Realtemp, vielleicht hilft der ja jemandem weiter.
Dabei macht es übrigens keinerlei unterschied, wie schnell die Lüfter drehen, die Temparatur geht immer ab wie Schmitz Katze - und das Interessante ist für mich eigentlich noch, dass das System, sobald ich Prime95 dichtmache, von 99°C auf 25-30°C (Normale Idletemparatur bei mir mit der WaKü) abfällt. Mit einem Schlag. Auch das kann ich nicht für wirklich Gesund halten.

Woran genau kann das liegen? Die WaKü ist scheinbar nicht defekt - sie gluckert ab und an vor sich hin, und ich könnte schwören, dass ich Vibrationen an den Schläuchen spüre. Die Pumpe sollte eigentlich ordentlich draufsitzen, und mit Noctua NTH1 wurde auch vernünftige WLP verwendet.

Wäre super, wenn mir da jemand mit helfen könnte. Ich werde hier nämlich langsam wahnsinnig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







* - Vielleicht kann ich das ja hier auch noch mit einbringen:
CPU-Z schmeißt mir aus irgendeinem Grund, unterschiedliche Timings pro Ram-Paar raus. Oder ist das normal?
Falls nicht: Woran kann das liegen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claster17 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 + 4690K zu heiß?*

Also ich sehe hier nichts besonderes. Ist soweit alles normal


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 + 4690K zu heiß?*

Die extremen Temperaturen die Haswell mit der neuen Prime95-Version zeigt kommen daher, dass Prime die AVX(2)-Instruktionen nutzt die extrem viel Leistungsaufnahme erzeugen (die auch weit über der TDP liegt, Intel geht bei der nächsten generation im Serverbereich so weit eine extra TDP für die Nutzung von AVX anzugeben!).

Wenn du diese Funktionen nicht benötigst kannst du eine ältere version von Prime (v26.6) benutzen die noch kein AVX beherrscht - die Leistungsaufnahme geht dann stark zurück auf das gewohnte Maß. Das Verhalten bei dir ist also völlig normal so.

Bei dickeren CPUs ists noch schlimmer - wenn ich die AVX-Version von prime bei meinem 5960X benutze (4 GHz) ist die Leistungsaufnahme ca. 80W höher (!) und die Temperaturen ~20°C höher als mit der alten Version ohne AVX.


Alternativ kannst du auch ein Linpack-Tool notzen (OCCT, IntelBurnTest,...)


----------



## NuVirus (26. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 + 4690K zu heiß?*

Die Spannung ist einfach ziemlich hoch da sind die Temperaturen auch kein Wunder zusammen mit Prime


----------



## Darki5000 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 + 4690K zu heiß?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du diese Funktionen nicht benötigst kannst du eine ältere version von Prime (v26.6) benutzen die noch kein AVX beherrscht - die Leistungsaufnahme geht dann stark zurück auf das gewohnte Maß. Das Verhalten bei dir ist also völlig normal so.
> [...]
> Alternativ kannst du auch ein Linpack-Tool notzen (OCCT, IntelBurnTest,...)


 IntelBurnTest treibt die CPU, im Gegensatz zu Prime95 28.5, sogar noch auf 100°C hoch. Dabei ist es völlig wumpe, ob ich auf die alte 2.3 oder die neuere 2.54 zurückgreife.
Prime95 v26.6 wiederum schafft "nur noch" Temparaturen um die 80-85°C herum.

Das ist zwar alles nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend, aber dann muss ich wohl damit leben.
Trotzdem: Hast du irgendeine Ahnung, warum es absolut _*null*_ Unterschied macht, ob ich die Lüfter volle Pulle durchblasen lasse oder im ganz kleinen Drehzahlbereich fahre?
Lüfter-Konfiguration ist übrigens wie folgt, vielleicht gibts da ja noch irgendetwas dran rumzumeckern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





NuVirus schrieb:


> Die Spannung ist einfach ziemlich hoch da sind die Temperaturen auch kein Wunder zusammen mit Prime


Uff, und wie kommt sowas? Stellt Gigabyte das einfach ab Werk so ein?
Kann ich das im UEFI relativ unproblematisch wieder in den Normalzustand schicken?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 + 4690K zu heiß?*



Darki5000 schrieb:


> Trotzdem: Hast du irgendeine Ahnung, warum es absolut _*null*_ Unterschied macht, ob ich die Lüfter volle Pulle durchblasen lasse oder im ganz kleinen Drehzahlbereich fahre?


 
Der Wärmeübergang von der CPU selbst an den Kühlkörper ist bei den Mittelklasse-CPUs von INtel nicht besonders gut, da unter dem Heatspreader nur Wärmeleitpaste verwendet wird statt (wie bei den High-End CPUs) Lötzinn. Auch wenn das Problem bei DevilsCanyon etwas abgemildert wurde ists also normal, dass eine CPU sehr heiß werden kann egal wie stark der Kühler darauf ist da die Abwärme den Kühler nicht schnell genug erreicht.

Wenns aber wirklich (dauerhaft) gar keinen Unterschied macht kanns auch sein dass der Kühler nicht 100%tig sitzt, einfach nochmal kontrollieren.




Darki5000 schrieb:


> Uff, und wie kommt sowas? Stellt Gigabyte das einfach ab Werk so ein?
> Kann ich das im UEFI relativ unproblematisch wieder in den Normalzustand schicken?


 
Ich dachte du hättest selbst übertaktet?
Falls nicht ist der Fall deutlich klarer: Du bist Opfer einer automatischen Übertaktungsfunktion geworden, die im Allgemeinen auch sehr hohe Spannungen anlegen - wobei es mich wundert da diese üblicherweise deutlich weniger übertakten als 4,5 GHz (daher dachte ich du warst es von Hand). Natürlich kannst du das zurücksetzen. Einfach im UEFI die Standardeinstellungen laden und die Automatische OC-Funktion wie auch immer sie bei Gigabyte heißt deaktivieren.


----------



## Darki5000 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 + 4690K zu heiß?*

>Wenns aber wirklich (dauerhaft) gar keinen Unterschied macht kanns auch  sein dass der Kühler nicht 100%tig sitzt, einfach nochmal kontrollieren.
Hm, alles klar. Gerade nochmal alles auseinandergenommen, saubergemacht und neu zusammengesetzt - keine Besserung. Schrauben wurden über Kreuz stück für stück angezogen, eigentlich sollte der Kühlkörper plan auf der CPU aufliegen.

>Ich dachte du hättest selbst übertaktet?
Nene, eben nicht, gerade weil die vermeindlichen Stocktemparaturen für mein Empfinden schon sehr hoch waren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 + 4690K zu heiß?*



Darki5000 schrieb:


> >Ich dachte du hättest selbst übertaktet?
> Nene, eben nicht, gerade weil die vermeindlichen Stocktemparaturen für mein Empfinden schon sehr hoch waren.


 
In dem Falle deaktiviere die automatischen OC-Funktionen und machs selbst von Hand wie in unseren How-Tos beschrieben.

Die Chancen sind sehr gut, dass du das gleiche Taktergebnis mit wesentlich weniger Spannung (und damit weniger Temperatur/Verbrauch) erzielst.


----------



## Darki5000 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 + 4690K zu heiß?*

Alles klar, danke, wird sofort gemacht


----------



## Noxxphox (26. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 + 4690K zu heiß?*

Alternativ k9pfen...
Hatte n ähnliches prob weil bei meinem haswell die wlp zu 50% nebnchip war, heist 50% des chips waren nicht mit wlp mitm hs vebunden... Bzw kaum berbunden...
Und die slp schien genau über der igpu, welch eich toral sinfrei finde, zu seiin, da nach k9pfen dke temps relativ gut warn...
Ev haste genau so n montagsmodel erwischt


----------



## Darki5000 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 + 4690K zu heiß?*

Na bevor ich mich mit delidding an ner zwei Wochen alten CPU vergehe, geht die erstmal zurück zu Intel


----------



## Noxxphox (26. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 + 4690K zu heiß?*

Weswegeb?
Die werden sie nicht umtauschen weil kein technicher defekt daliegt oder sie kaput ist...
Und wegen hihen temls wird die nich umgetauscht


----------



## Godbite (26. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 + 4690K zu heiß?*

temps über 90grad? und das nichtmal mit einem boxed lüfter! also wenn ich so eine erwischen würde, würde ich direkt zum händler gehn und einen austausch verlangen! Sollte er darauf nicht eingehn (nach eigener probe mit einem eigenen kühler) würd ich das ding heizen bis die cpu defekt ist und dan garantie anfordern und sagen: hey nun ist das ding wohl komplett defekt! (natürlich ohne oc alles im rahmen der garantie bestimmungen)

EDIT: Köpfen kann die cpu zerstören wens schiefgeht und garantie ist dan ja sowieso flöten. Wäre mir bei einer 2 wochen alten cpu auch bisschen zu heiss  Oder er soll einen boxed lüfter draufhaun und gucken was passiert  sollte sie an den 100°C kratzen und notmässig abschalten könnte man da bestimmt langsam richtung defekt gehn :p temps die der prozessor nicht abkann gelten wohl kaum als normal. Bzw wie sehen die temps ohne übertaktung aus? Wenn sie da unter 80°C mit boxed kühler bei vollauslastung sind wirst kaum chance auf garantie haben.


----------



## Noxxphox (26. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 + 4690K zu heiß?*

Naja man muss halt vorsichtig sein...
Aber oc an sich ist übrt n kurzen zeitrahnmen nicht wirklich nachweisbar.. Auser du jagst 1, 8v vcore rüber und killst die spawas auffe rückseite, das is auffälig...
Aber selbst mit ü 100°C kann ne cpu lange laufn...
Hab aus jux un dollerei mal n alten athlon x4 ohne wlp mitm passiv kühler oc und prime betrieben die notabschsltung deaktiviert, + bissl umgemkddrt dasses nimme abschaltet 130-135°C lief 2 wochn ohne probleme... DNn wurds uns zu doof


----------



## Godbite (26. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 + 4690K zu heiß?*

Jap Aber wenn sie unübertaktet mit boxed kühler auf über 80°C kommt sollte das eigentlich nichtmehr als normal gewertet werden und er hätte dan bestimmt eine chance auf rma... 
Allerdings nicht mit seiner vcore :p wenn der händler das sieht sagt er genau: Sie betreiben ja auch OC diese cpu garantiert auch nicht diese taktraten dafür gibts keine garantie.

Mit standart Takt und spannungen + kühler > 80grad drücken auch die mal ein auge zu (kommt natürlich auch auf das gemüt deines händlers an)
Ich würds erst so abchecken bevor ich köpfen würde.  Köpfen können sie nämlich im gegensatz zu oc nachweisen  
Kanste warscheinlich (falls temp ohne oc immernoch so hoch) auch telefnisch abklären mit deinem händler ob er da ein Herz hat. Ansonsten kannst das ding immernoch köpfen 

Der händler meines vertrauens hat mir schon solche dienstleistungen erwiesen (bei einer gtx780ti) Wurde eingeschickt pcb + prozessor ausgetauscht seither temps i.o  Aber das kommt dan auf die Kulanz an. Asus hätte natürlich auch nein sagen können lief ja alles einfach zu warm


----------



## Darki5000 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 + 4690K zu heiß?*

Sooooo! Das sieht doch schonmal viel viel besser aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind doch mal Temperaturen, mit denen ich mich unter Volllast abfinden kann. 
Danke nochmal für alle Beiträge und die Hilfeleistung. Top! 

... und sollte mir das doch noch zu "lahm" sein, spiele ich einfach noch ein wenig im UEFI rum. Aber so läuft ja alles erstmal unglaublich angenehm und gefühlt flüssiger als zuvor. Danke, Loide.


----------



## Noxxphox (26. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 + 4690K zu heiß?*

Nur um das zu klaren... Wegen zu hohen tems hast du bei rma kein erfolg, auser es rennt bei stock in die abschaltung


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 + 4690K zu heiß?*



Godbite schrieb:


> Jap Aber wenn sie unübertaktet mit boxed kühler auf über 80°C kommt sollte das eigentlich nichtmehr als normal gewertet werden und er hätte dan bestimmt eine chance auf rma...


 
Bei Haswell-CPUs ist 80-90°C mit dem Boxed unter Vollast (besonders bei Nutzung von AVX) absolut normal und bei nahezu jeder (Mittelklasse-) CPU so. Sowas wird definitiv nicht getauscht.

Ihr müsst auch ein bisschen mit der Zeit gehen und nicht mehr die Maximaltemperaturen von vor vielen Jahren als Maßstab nehmen. 80°C unter Vollast sind für eine moderne CPU absolut kein Problem, das macht die höchstwahrscheinlich 10+ Jahre mit. Die sind von Intel absichtlich so ausgelegt!


----------



## Godbite (27. September 2014)

*AW: Corsair H105 + 4690K zu heiß?*



> Bei Haswell-CPUs ist 80-90°C mit dem Boxed unter Vollast (besonders bei Nutzung von AVX) absolut normal und bei nahezu jeder (Mittelklasse-) CPU so.



Man lernt auch nie aus. Da sind ja meine 60°C schon kühl ^^4


----------

